# LOGO! V8 Verbindungsprobleme



## Nobili (11 Dezember 2016)

Hallo, ich habe ein aktuelles Siemens LOGO! System gekauft.
Die Verbindung vom PC zum LOGO!8 12/24 RCE Steudermodul funktioniert aber nicht.
Meine Einstellungen sind wie folgt: Verbindung PC-LOGO mit Ethernetkabel (kein Crossover).
Ethernet-Adapter PC: IP 169.254.46.70 Submaske: 255.255.0.0 Gateway: 0.0.0.0
PC mit OS Win7
LOGO8-Schnittstelle: IP: 192.168.0.1  Submaske: 255.255.255.0  Gateway 192.168.0.0
Wenn ich dann in der Logosoftware auf VERBINDEN klicke, wird ein Verbindungsfehler angezeigt.

Hat jemand eine Idee was dies sein kann? Wäre sehr dankbar für eine paar Tips. Danke im Voraus.
Grüssle Nobili:-?


----------



## Wincctia (11 Dezember 2016)

Hallo Nobili deine Logo und dein Pc müssen im gleichen Subnetz sein das Heist überall wo 255 in der subnetmask steht müssen die Ip's der Logo und  des Pc's gleich sein also z.b 192.168.0.2 beim Pc eingeben dann sollte es funktionieren am besten die Gleiche Subnetzmaske wie bei der Logo eingeben also 255.255.255.0 wäre aber egal weil da eh kein Gateway hast. 


Mit freundlichen Grüßen Tia


----------



## Nobili (11 Dezember 2016)

Danke Tie für deine schnelle Antwort.
Ich werde dies ausprobieren.
Geuss Nobili


----------

